# Is Big Al's the worst reef store out there?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thoughts???

I just read in another post that they will be donating 25 cents from every big al's branded item you buy.

25 cents....

So, are they the worst or is there another store out there that you would consider worse.

Thoughts?


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't see any other store donating anything...

Could they donate more? Definitely but they could also do nothing.

At the end of the day they're still a business.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll never forget getting burped in the face at Oakville Reef Gallery..


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

silent1mezzo said:


> I don't see any other store donating anything...
> 
> Could they donate more? Definitely but they could also do nothing.
> 
> At the end of the day they're still a business.


+1, couldn't have said it better.



Greg_o said:


> I'll never forget getting burped in the face at Oakville Reef Gallery..


OMG! That is epic &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought this was going to be about coral prices at BA.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> I'll never forget getting burped in the face at Oakville Reef Gallery..


Me also. Never went there after!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

kouma said:


> Me also. Never went there after!


Seriously?! You too?

It was so awful and 'direct'. Hot italian sausage with onion. Then he argued with his wife in front of customers, and treated his young employee like crap. Was a foul experience.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Seriously?! You too?
> 
> It was so awful and 'direct'. Hot italian sausage with onion. Then he argued with his wife in front of customers, and treated his young employee like crap. Was a foul experience.


What!? I went there once before I got into SW so I was just looking around. That's horrible.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Seriously?! You too?
> 
> It was so awful and 'direct'. Hot italian sausage with onion. Then he argued with his wife in front of customers, and treated his young employee like crap. Was a foul experience.


I asked him if I purchased 2 of his BTAs would I get a deal. He yelled his lungs out so that everyone in the shop at that time could hear and said, youuu waaaaaaant a disccccccount??? although I was only 2-3 feet away from him.

Needless to say, I felt so humiliated by the experience and the bad breath, and never stepped foot there again.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, I have been to worse reef shops... ORG used to be pretty decent, but they also smoked in the store etc. when I went there years ago which was super unpleasant. I also would ask the price of a coral, get a price that seemed alright, then someone else would ask and get a different price all together. Their method for pricing was my biggest issue.

Big Al's isn't the worst, their fish (marine and fresh) have always been fantastic for me. Their corals are usually pretty bland unless you show up the day after a shipment; they get picked through pretty fast... I have however purchased some of the nicest corals (sps, lps, and softies) that I've ever kept from BA's Oakville, Mississauga, and Scarborough. So frankly despite have overpriced bland corals, I've made off like a bandit with the nicer ones.

I think its great that they are willing to start donating some money to a good cause. $0.25 per product might not seem like a lot, but I am sure they sell thousands of these products and that will add up. It sounds like they are also getting other vendors on board to donate which is great. For those who complain about it being only a quarter, put your money where your mouth is and make a nice big donation directly to the cause, or just shut up!

ALT - you seem to have a vendetta against BA's. I don't know what they did to you, or didn't do for you, but you need to just cap it already. You actively go after them and it just looks pathetic on your part. This thread is a perfect example. What is this actually about? What happened recently to provoke this thread? If you hate them so much, don't go there, and stop talking about them. This has only turned into free advertising for them anyway...


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

In BA's defense, although their hardware prices are stupid expensive, their fish prices are reasonable and I have had almost 100% success rate with their fish. I am talking specifically the BA in Mississauga, whatever they are doing, it seems to be working.


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

teejay said:


> this thread is a perfect example. What is this actually about? What happened recently to provoke this thread? If you hate them so much, don't go there, and stop talking about them. This has only turned into free advertising for them anyway...


+1000............


----------



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

blue ocean said:


> +1000............


+ another 1000 lol


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

kouma said:


> In BA's defense, although their hardware prices are stupid expensive, their fish prices are reasonable and I have had almost 100% success rate with their fish. I am talking specifically the BA in Mississauga, whatever they are doing, it seems to be working.


Aside from online shops where you have to add shipping, I haven't found many hardware items at all that are cheaper locally than Big Als...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If it wasn't for BA'S bringing large amounts of fresh and saltwater into Ontario the hobby wouldn't be as big as it is currently. For every one customer at the mom & pop store there is a hundred customers at big als. It's where most people get their start in the hobby.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I like to try and support the small local fish stores wherever possible. 
I have a few in Hamilton where I live, and I also have a one I'm Georgetown where I grew up. 
Big Al's is a good place to take the girlfriend or kids into look at fish, but I try to support the local stores whenever I can. (I will still come in on Saturdays to see if there's something new or interesting to look at) 

But for my lizards, big Al's is the only place I go for my crickets and worms. Besides growing them myself, I can't really beat their prices. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ostro (Oct 27, 2015)

kouma said:


> In BA's defense, although their hardware prices are stupid expensive, their fish prices are reasonable and I have had almost 100% success rate with their fish. I am talking specifically the BA in Mississauga, whatever they are doing, it seems to be working.


I would have to disagree, 100$ for a flame hawkfish is really far out there. The worst of it though is the condition of their fish. I heard barrie was one of the better big als but their tanks are in pretty bad condition.

As far as the orignal question, a 25c donation is probably the last reason I would think of to avoid big als.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> I'll never forget getting burped in the face at Oakville Reef Gallery..


LOL that actually made me laugh out loud in front of my screen. Was it a burp or more like a belch?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Store opinion*

Well this topic has gone all over the place ...so I figure I'll kick in as well .I have had way better luck at the scarb store then any other place .it's one of my go to places for fish, as far as flame hawk for 100.00 add in the American dollar and I have paid 60-80 for mine they are not that far off... as for product I can do better elsewhere,but what we pay top dollar for is in a emergency when we need something.... but that's what society is all about .you ever call in a plumber after 6 pm ...


----------



## Ostro (Oct 27, 2015)

Every other place that has the flame hawk was charging 60-65. I dont know youre bringing the US dollar into play. My flame hawk came a site sponsor for 65$ tax in. Tthat's a long ways off from 100.

Whats worse still is how poor in condition they are. Completely muted colors, cramed into tanks that are way over populated. The ammount of dead fish in the tanks is far beyond any other store ive been to. I cant imagine how bad SUM had to be for them to be shutdown temporarily while big als gets a pass.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Us dollar*

The US dollar is in play on everything. 
We all have our opinions .
Then u keep buying from your source u obviously have better luck at your store....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Everyone bitches about big als but come Boxing Day those same idiots are lined up grabbing a skid full of salt.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Can this thread be closed? I'm all for constructive conversation but shitting in a company for donating money to help an important aspect of our hobby is ridiculous.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I think there needs to be a good note about Big Als. I consider 3 entities:
- The Online Operation
- The Corporate Stores
- The Franchise Stores

All fall into different categories for how they're run. You can't really say that a Bad experience with one is indicative of the experience you'll get from all of them.

I use the online store to look up products and get information about them. I will Never buy from their online store. One reason is, I have a couple stores within a 20 minute drive so it's unnecessary. My beef with their online stores is the pricing differences between Canada and US sites. The warehouse is in the GTA (Concord I believe), but it's cheaper for an American to order from the site. If you want an example using a bigger product to illustrate my point. go to the US and Canada online store sites and search "trigger". the trigger sump Emerald 39" is $524 on the us site and $899 on the Canadian site. Even after conversion, it is cheaper to be an American buying a product built in the US, shipped to Canada and then shipped to back to the US, than buy a product from a warehouse maybe 20km from my house.

Corporate stores - I live relatively close to the Scarborough store so that's where I shop. I find a lot of the hard-goods have prices a little higher, but it's often more convenient than driving out to other shops, and I can usually get a price match. Some of the guys in the fishroom are awesome (Chris, Devo and the guy that looks like a young George Costanza) and some are idiots (the PT kid who was pulling ALL the clams out of water to show a customer who wanted to see each one  ). I agree Livestock prices are a little on the high side ($85 for a baby regal tang?) but I'm not impatient and will wait for sales. The best are the 25% off livestock or midnight sales. I will say MOST of my fish are from Big Als, and I've rarely bought an unhealthy fish from the Scarborough store.

Franchisees I guess are hit and miss and they're managed differently. I've been to NorthYork/Thornhill store LOTS as my parents live nearby. I don't have anything really bad to say, but when I was going in lots (weekly) I don't think the floor employees would recognize me and that made me feel I wasn't really valued (the girls at the register knew me though). I also visited the Vaughan store a year ago... didn't think it was super amazing but nothing bad to say either.

I am a fan of loyalty programs and that also plays a part in my patronage to Big Als. No other store has provided me with probably $100 or more in credit over a year of shopping - so theres that. I just wish (and I hope Big Als reads this) that they can link the VIP points between stores!!!! I have like 100 points away from a credit at North York store and about the same at Scarborough - so frustrating that they cant be combined as I rarely go to North York anymore.

/rant


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Big Al's is great. It's pretty much the only fish store I can visit regularly, living in North York. 

They have a lot of overpriced items, but that's okay, because I only buy stuff from them that I can't get cheaper elsewhere.

Huh, come to think of it, that's what I do with every store. Whodathunkit?


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> My beef with their online stores is the pricing differences between Canada and US sites. The warehouse is in the GTA (Concord I believe), but it's cheaper for an American to order from the site. If you want an example using a bigger product to illustrate my point. go to the US and Canada online store sites and search "trigger". the trigger sump Emerald 39" is $524 on the us site and $899 on the Canadian site. Even after conversion, it is cheaper to be an American buying a product built in the US, shipped to Canada and then shipped to back to the US, than buy a product from a warehouse maybe 20km from my house.


That is actually incorrect. Funny story though, cause I brought that up to them when I called their online center a few months back. Apparently they have a warehouse in the USA (NY somewhere) which they do all their USA shipping from. So the products they sell in the USA apparently never come up to Canada and avoid extra shipping and customs / brokerage fees on top of the dollar difference. That is what was explained to me anyways... It's a damn shame but even though DrFosterSmith ships to Canada, by the time they add the conversion, taxes, and customs, its the same price as most BA prices in Canada. Meh. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

TEEJAY said:


> That is actually incorrect. Funny story though, cause I brought that up to them when I called their online center a few months back. Apparently they have a warehouse in the USA (NY somewhere) which they do all their USA shipping from. So the products they sell in the USA apparently never come up to Canada and avoid extra shipping and customs / brokerage fees on top of the dollar difference. That is what was explained to me anyways... It's a damn shame but even though DrFosterSmith ships to Canada, by the time they add the conversion, taxes, and customs, its the same price as most BA prices in Canada. Meh. It is what it is I guess.


Ok. That's interesting because I had thought they MUST have 2 warehouses, but when I called to make an order for something not in stores, it was a Big Als Online Phone rep that told me that they have only one warehouse globally, and it's in the Toronto area.

It's a moot point anyway since I go to the Brick and Mortar stores and they can order anything online, into the stores

Edit: I'm not doubting TEEJAY, just making a point that I got different information when I called


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

This thread needs to go away.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> Ok. That's interesting because I had thought they MUST have 2 warehouses, but when I called to make an order for something not in stores, it was a Big Als Online Phone rep that told me that they have only one warehouse globally, and it's in the Toronto area.
> 
> It's a moot point anyway since I go to the Brick and Mortar stores and they can order anything online, into the stores


Weird...

I found the address on the bottom of their USA site:
*Big Al's
840 Aero Drive
Cheektowaga, NY, 14225*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I think its a nice gesture of them to do this, albeit a little cheap on their end, many other LFS across North America and Europe and such have all made straight donations from their pockets and not on the premise of having to make a purchase in order to help the cause.

Big Als is like any other business where you will find some stores are better than others and staff are never the same. You get some great ones and some less than great ones. IMO its always on the buyers shoulders to know what they are purchasing before they make the decision to do so. In today's day and age with computers in almost everyone's pockets it is not hard to do a quick search and find out if this is the right fish/coral/ piece of equipment for your tank. Its also your choice to support Big chains, Online retailers and Brick and mortar stores. Big Als is there to make money(not make sure you have the best possible tank) and they are damn good at it which is why they've been around for over 25 years. I occasionally browse their Mississauga location because it is around me but generally make all my purchases at Canada Corals, Aquatic Kingdom, and other Brick and Mortar stores. Their prices are what they are and us complaining isn't going to change them so its up to you to choose where to spend your money and to do your research so you don't have to make mistakes.

My final point is I could not stop laughing at ORG burping in someones face LOL. I almost spit on my computer screen when I read that. I used to frequent there, have been screwed over by them numerous times, had the owner Tom call me an idiot only then 2 minutes later for him to realize he actually did make the mistake but I still kept going there because their prices were great and selection of equipment was top notch. No where else really kept high end equipment in stock. But I certainly didn't go there for their customer service.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

The Big Als in Newmarket is good (not great). I am greeted by name when I enter and most of the staff know what they are talking about. I think that their policy is to refer a customer to someone who REALLY knows the answer rather than making one up ( I prefer someone saying "I don't know the answer to your question , but I will find someone who does"). The guys I deal with (mostly TIM) are not afraid to say "don't buy that" or " I tried that and didn't like it". Yes the prices are fixed higher some other stores, but they are the same for everyone. Just recently (in the last year) they have started a frag tank. Not a great selection unless you like green and brown coral (maybe some orange too) but they are getting there.

When I first started, I would go to their classes (I know it was a scam to sell products) and learned a lot. They don't offer the classes anymore because that guy (Patrick) left for the RCMP.


----------



## Ostro (Oct 27, 2015)

tom g said:


> The US dollar is in play on everything.
> We all have our opinions .
> Then u keep buying from your source u obviously have better luck at your store....


The USD is irrelevant in the pricing factor. One store isn't getting a better exchange rate than other. The same week I paid $65 was the same week big als was charging $113.

Massive die off in their display tanks isn't an opinion.

You say source like I've somehow managed to find a single store that sells cheap fish when the reality is it's just everybody not named big als.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys I believe in the end they run a business and if they are donating anything out of their sales it is indeed their own decision. Personally I have found them to be helpful particularly the BA's Mississauga location but every stores that I have gone to are helpful.. You might have a one off incident here and there which I am sure can be ignored. I do would like to point out a thing here though I have found BA's Vaughan's live stock and dry goods prices to be higher than the other stores around even when compared to other BA's store, however when you prove it over to them they are willing to match the price. For example I wanted to buy a Desjardini Tang a month ago..they had one for $119 which I thought was a bit high than I posted here and got it for $65 from Coral Reef Shop for the same size....Just my 2 cents...


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Just bought few stuffs at Bigals Mississauga this morning . normally i'll buy it from Dagron Aquarium .


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I have always had pretty decent luck with BA's I never found there prices to be much higher than other places ( they also have the highest overhead costs as well )

I could name at least 5 places that offered terrible service or the stores were just gross... but instead of spreading BS I just don't shop there. Money speaks louder than words when it comes to customer service.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

badmedicine said:


> The Big Als in Newmarket is good (not great). I am greeted by name when I enter and most of the staff know what they are talking about. I think that their policy is to refer a customer to someone who REALLY knows the answer rather than making one up ( I prefer someone saying "I don't know the answer to your question , but I will find someone who does"). The guys I deal with (mostly TIM) are not afraid to say "don't buy that" or " I tried that and didn't like it". Yes the prices are fixed higher some other stores, but they are the same for everyone. Just recently (in the last year) they have started a frag tank. Not a great selection unless you like green and brown coral (maybe some orange too) but they are getting there.
> 
> When I first started, I would go to their classes (I know it was a scam to sell products) and learned a lot. They don't offer the classes anymore because that guy (Patrick) left for the RCMP.


Tim is one of the rare few gems of BA and so was Patrick. We did "our time" at BA. NY...LMFAO!!!

Patrick and I first met at the defuct Aquarium Toronto Eaton Centre. We have been best friends ever since. He doesn't like to sugar coat it too much but he'll tell ya" how it is". Some ppl like his cander. ..most didnt


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> I have always had pretty decent luck with BA's I never found there prices to be much higher than other places ( they also have the highest o7qverhead costs as well )
> 
> I could name at least 5 places that offered terrible service or the stores were just gross... but instead of spreading BS I just don't shop there. Money speaks louder than words when it comes to customer service.


Sent you a pm


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I was at BA Mississauga tomorrow and they had some massive zoa colonies for $45


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

silent1mezzo said:


> I was at BA Mississauga tomorrow and they had some massive zoa colonies for $45


I knew that it was possible ! 

Part of the "strange" world that Einstein explained in 1905 in his theory of relativity is that time and space are joined in our universe as a four-dimensional fabric known as space-time. Stranger yet is the concept that both space and time warp as mass or speed is increased. Travel fast and time moves more slowly


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

Bullet said:


> I knew that it was possible !
> 
> Part of the "strange" world that Einstein explained in 1905 in his theory of relativity is that time and space are joined in our universe as a four-dimensional fabric known as space-time. Stranger yet is the concept that both space and time warp as mass or speed is increased. Travel fast and time moves more slowly


Hahahahaha


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a time traveler! CONFIRMED!

Back on topic if you find their prices are higher than another store just ask them to price match it's usually not a problem, but due to overhead its typically more expensive than an online retailer (which they still typically price match anyways)

Also if you don't like a store just don't shop there. We have threads dedicated specifically to certain retailers no need to create a new one just add your .02 cents to that thread and move on.

Plenty of stores and people I don't like but calling them out seems childish to me.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed but it's weird try all run the franchise under the same name but yet differ in the prices. Well O well shop where u get the best deal for your buck...as simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

This has been an interesting thread! So many opinions and views!

I personally like BAs - Scarborough, I know a few of the guys there, provided them with plants, and spent enough time+money there . They're always willing to help and don't hesitate if you ask when the stocks arrived and whether the conditions have been good or bad.
I think the best way to shop at BAs is to know which ones of the staff are actually knowledgeable, and then just ask them any questions you have. Just don't be one of 'those' bad customers that assume they know everything and demand the best and cheapest - but end up rarely getting or being either.

Although I like BAs, their $0.25 campaign is just crap. I do agree with the fact that at least they're donating and raising some awareness, but for a business of that caliber, donating a quarter on items that they make a killer markup on is.. just pretty cheap. I understand donating directly is an option (a better option), but this campaign isn't exactly targeting the "hobbyist" market, this is to incite sales from beginners and 'average' keepers who may not care or know better. So I just think as a marketing front, it's a pretty low thing for the company to do - trying to boost sales with a false pro bono. I think if they actually cared about the cause like they state they do (rarely do companies actually care for the cause), a % donation on sales is much more appealing and impact-ful.

However, it's a business, if you don't like them, don't shop there - if you understand their motive and don't agree - don't buy into it. Has anyone noticed how they "stepped" up their marketing efforts the past year? I found it funny how they started pushing into this forum and social media.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Unfortunately people seem to be under the impression that they can dictate the pricing a business should be offering for the items they sell. Nobody here knows what kind of carrying costs plus overhead they have. I'm not saying that can't give more what I'm saying is I'm not in a position to make that statment. I've seen filters and other items sit on the shelves sit literally for months on end before they are sold. This business is not a money making machine. Ask anyone who owns a similar business. I also find it very funny that some here customers are throwing a fit over the amount Big Als is contributing to this cause when it's the customers that want the livestock and materials from those reefs.

What have you done to give back to the reef that your pets and corals are from. Most of us haven't given back enough to justify what we took from there. 

If you want to make a difference donate yourself and don't look down on others because you feel they are not doing enough. 

I hope this thread dies off as for the most part this is a great forum with good people and this thread does not reflect well on us as community.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

planter said:


> Unfortunately people seem to be under the impression that they can dictate the pricing a business should be offering for the items they sell. Nobody here knows what kind of carrying costs plus overhead they have. I'm not saying that can't give more what I'm saying is I'm not in a position to make that statment. I've seen filters and other items sit on the shelves sit literally for months on end before they are sold. This business is not a money making machine. Ask anyone who owns a similar business. I also find it very funny that some here customers are throwing a fit over the amount Big Als is contributing to this cause when it's the customers that want the livestock and materials from those reefs.
> 
> What have you done to give back to the reef that your pets and corals are from. Most of us haven't given back enough to justify what we took from there.
> 
> ...


Well said. I have to totally agree with this.


----------

